# Cycling Club - Aldridge Area WS8



## iprice606 (14 Jan 2022)

Hey all

I need some help. I have been cycling (road) approx 18 months now and I am signed up in June to do L2P and want to join a group to ride in a group and network with fellow cyclists

Is there any ones around Aldridge West Midlands area that will accept newbies 

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jan 2022)

iprice606 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I need some help. I have been cycling (road) approx 18 months now and I am signed up in June to do L2P and want to join a group to ride in a group and network with fellow cyclists
> 
> ...


For obvious reasons I am not in a position to comment on your local clubs but have you looked on the British Cycling website ?
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubs


----------



## iandg (17 Jan 2022)

Walsall Roads used to meet in Aldridge - but that was some time ago, I was a member in 1997 

Royal Sutton is the only other club I can think of.

Just found this too - https://www.pelsallsocialcyclingclub.uk/


----------



## kingrollo (25 May 2022)

Slightly off location - but stourbridge CC - More than welcomes newbies - PM me for more info if interested.


----------



## alicat (25 May 2022)

North Birmingham Cycling UK http://www.northbirminghamcycling.uk/ are friendly.

Rides meet at Blake Street station, St Peter's Little Aston, Streetly Gate etc so not far from you.


----------



## alicat (25 May 2022)

Oh, just realised the OP posted in Jan!


----------

